
How to Commercialize Open Source - changxu
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/how-commercialize-open-source-chang-xu/
======
changxu
We hosted a virtual roundtable with execs at big companies and founders of
startups all commercializing open source, sharing what we've learned about:

\- Why you should build a freemium product on top of open source \- Product
strategy for open source vs commercial product \- Who should be your first go-
to-market hires

What do you think?

